# Bike leaning on turbo trainer



## Johnym (3 Jan 2013)

I've recently acquired an Elite turbo trainer of Santa :-) and have used it three times so far. The problem I have is that my bike is leaning slightly to the left. I've check the floor is level and I seem to have assembled it correctly. 

Has anyone experienced anything similar that can help me out please.


----------



## rockyraccoon (3 Jan 2013)

is it the way you've put it on?


----------



## Johnym (3 Jan 2013)

User14044raccoon said:


> is it the way you've put it on?



I took the turbo off to check it was put on correctly, as for the bike itself it just clamps in unless I'm missing something? The rear wheel sits way over to the right of the turbo unless I steal to the right which isn't ideal


----------



## black'n'yellow (3 Jan 2013)

shouldn't be any lean - can you post a pic?


----------



## Johnym (3 Jan 2013)

Will do tomorrow, I'm away from home with work till then. The lean is minimal but Any help is appreciated.


----------



## ayceejay (3 Jan 2013)

This is not an attempt at humour but is it possible that you are unbalanced when you ride on the road and somehow compensate by shifting your weight and the trainer doesn't allow this?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (4 Jan 2013)

take it you switched your QR lever over to their custom one? - it is needed on my Elite turbo trainer.


----------



## black'n'yellow (4 Jan 2013)

[QUOTE 2236307, member: 76"]Personally, I think leaning your bike on a Turbo trainer is the best way to use them. Certainly don't put your bike on one and ride it, they are bloody dreadful, hateful, souless things[/quote]

yawn


----------



## black'n'yellow (4 Jan 2013)

[QUOTE 2236338, member: 76"]If you're tired, get yourself to bed mate.[/quote]

thank you, doctor - but it's not a physical tiredness - it's the depressing sense of deja vu I get when someone posts something clueless about turbo trainers.


----------



## Chris.IOW (6 Jan 2013)

I had the same problem with my Elite Turbo Trainer, It seemed to be caused by the wheel being in contact with the flywheel part of the trainer whilst closing the clamp, I found if I lifted the support arms as I closed the clamp so the wheel was away from the flywheel (Probably not the right term!) and then repositioned the arms so the wheel was back in contact It didn't lean any more. 

I think the wheel sticks on the flywheel and therfore the bike leans slightly.

I hope this makes some sense, it's a bit difficult to describe, let me know if it's not clear. Hope it helps.


----------



## Johnym (15 Jan 2013)

black'n'yellow said:


> shouldn't be any lean - can you post a pic?



Thanks for the replies and sorry for taking so long to get









back, Internet issues :-(. 

Here are some pictures you requested. The lean is very slight, doubt you can see on pictures. 

Not sure if pictures help but any input appreciated


----------



## black'n'yellow (16 Jan 2013)

Johnym said:


> Not sure if pictures help but any input appreciated


 
the lean itself is not really noticeable, although the tyre does look slightly off-centre on the roller - but that doesn't necessarily matter as long as the whole thing still functions as it should. Can you adjust the clamp so that the bike itself sits further left?

[QUOTE 2257393, member: 9609"]Is this how people are learning to ride now? I can't see how it will teach you anything about balance, try and find a grassy path somewhere and get a couple of mates to run along each side - you'll soon get the hang of it.[/quote]

go and have a lie down.


----------



## Johnym (16 Jan 2013)

black'n'yellow said:


> the lean itself is not really noticeable, although the tyre does look slightly off-centre on the roller - but that doesn't necessarily matter as long as the whole thing still functions as it should. Can you adjust the clamp so that the bike itself sits further left?
> 
> 
> 
> go and have a lie down.



The left hand clamp adjusts but as far as I know the clamp with the handle doesn't. If the left hand clamp is moved over the gap is too wide.


----------



## Johnym (16 Jan 2013)

[QUOTE 2257393, member: 9609"]Is this how people are learning to ride now? I can't see how it will teach you anything about balance, try and find a grassy path somewhere and get a couple of mates to run along each side - you'll soon get the hang of it.[/quote]

You should be on stage, my sides are splitting


----------



## Steve H (16 Jan 2013)

I have a bit of lean on my turbo to the left. Not a huge amount, but it is noticeable and annoying. I tried all sorts to fix, but couldn't get it resolved. In the end I resorted to the old fashioned way - couple of bits of cardboard folded over and slipped under the left hand side turbo feet. Seems to work a treat.

If you can't get it adjusted properly, you should send it back to be changed. If you can't be bothered with the hassle, I'd recommend the cardboard fix!


----------



## Johnym (16 Jan 2013)

Steve H said:


> I have a bit of lean on my turbo to the left. Not a huge amount, but it is noticeable and annoying. I tried all sorts to fix, but couldn't get it resolved. In the end I resorted to the old fashioned way - couple of bits of cardboard folded over and slipped under the left hand side turbo feet. Seems to work a treat.
> 
> If you can't get it adjusted properly, you should send it back to be changed. If you can't be bothered with the hassle, I'd recommend the cardboard fix!



Think ill have to resort to that :-).


----------



## Magui (25 Jan 2013)

I just googled this very issue and this page popped up  So I went over and introduced myself first.
I got my first turbo trainer today, same make as the OP's anyway and have the same issue.
Looks like I've found the solution in not changing the QR scewer on the wheel.... hopefully!


----------



## Cubist (25 Jan 2013)

My Elite leans a bit as well. May have to try the "not tightening the skewer when the bike's touching the roller" fix.


----------



## Winnershsaint (26 Jan 2013)

Johnym said:


> Thanks for the replies and sorry for taking so long to get
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking at that the wheel is just about where mine is on my Elite turbo.


----------



## Keegs (11 Nov 2013)

did any of you guys ever find a solution to this problem, i have just bought an elite elastogel Turbo Trainer and on putting it together my bike leans slightly to the left also. Spent ages taking it off and resetting it but can't seem to fix the problem. My wheel is even more over to the right of the resistance wheel when i start and as i pedal it moves further over. Feels like it will damage the bike if i carry on. Any help appreciated.

P.S. i am aware that some people don't like Turbo Trainers and that they are awful / soulless / not as good as riding outdoors etc but i don't really care so please don't feel the need to share....;-)


----------



## emgee (10 Feb 2015)

Keegs said:


> did any of you guys ever find a solution to this problem, i have just bought an elite elastogel Turbo Trainer and on putting it together my bike leans slightly to the left also. Spent ages taking it off and resetting it but can't seem to fix the problem. My wheel is even more over to the right of the resistance wheel when i start and as i pedal it moves further over. Feels like it will damage the bike if i carry on. Any help appreciated.
> 
> P.S. i am aware that some people don't like Turbo Trainers and that they are awful / soulless / not as good as riding outdoors etc but i don't really care so please don't feel the need to share....;-)




Hi - I know its been a while since this discussion - but - I have the same problem..... did you ever get it resolved?
Ta


----------



## Snorrarcisco (11 Mar 2016)

I have one of these and it was fine on one of the bikes i have but on the new one it leans left as well. no apparent reason and I checked it and its not the bike at all. Definitly leans left and even when sitting on it the body does lean left which annoys me. The worst is that it didnt happen with the other bike


----------

